# silvia v3 .inside the box



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

my silvia v3 comin monday was wondering what should be in box?


----------



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

If it's new:

Siliva

Portafilter Handle

Single Basket

Double Basket

Black rubber disc for placing in your basket for backflushing

Manual

Plastic tamper

I thinks that's about it going from memory.


----------

